# Yellow Labs starting to breed?



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hi all. So I just finished about a 50% water change and finally got to put my newly bought used fluval 3 plus internal filter from a member's friend. Ofcourse I cleaned it before putting it in my tank 

Well anyways, after the water change, I've notice a male yellow following a female yellow lab and when they both stop, the male will somewhat shimmer? 

Is that one of the signs of there about to start breeding? 

Clint


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

yup..they r doing the dance of luv....common after a water change.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yep, that means he's ready, it doesnt necessarily mean she's ready tho but it should make her start makin eggs if shes not.
this is what it'l look like when they mate: YouTube - Yellow labs breeding (clean glass version)


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> yup..they r doing the dance of luv....common after a water change.


Oh ok. When I did water changes in the past, they weren't dancing or w/e
But I guess there ready now


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Mferko said:


> yep, that means he's ready, it doesnt necessarily mean she's ready tho but it should make her start makin eggs if shes not.
> this is what it'l look like when they mate: YouTube - Yellow labs breeding (clean glass version)


Today When I got up, first thing I did was feed them flakes. Everyone came up to eat (including the yellow tail Acei's I got from you. Thanks  ) but didn't find one female. I looked under the driftwood and saw her and her mouth was all swollen looking and not interested in eating. And every time she opens her mouth a little bit I can see yellow eggs . To bad a didn't have a chance to record the actual breeding


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Btw, anyone know how many can fit in her mouth? 
She's only around 2 1/2". Can't be that much am I right? Maybe about 5 or so?

Thanks, Clint.


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

She is still small and the last time she bred for me, I only got 7 fry.

Over time she should be able to hold 30+


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> She is still small and the last time she bred for me, I only got 7 fry.
> 
> Over time she should be able to hold 30+


7? That's cool 
Can't wait to see them hatch.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

So this morning, I fed my fish and checked if the other female yellow lab is also holding. But no she wasn't. So when I got home from Rogers purchasing a 10 or 15 gal tank (forgot how big it is), I fed my fish again and noticed that the other female was not eating. At first I was worried but then she came up to me to show me that she was holding also 

Yet again I missed out on recording them spawn 


Clint.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz..where are the pics? u know we looooove pics


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Congratz..where are the pics? u know we looooove pics


Thanks Claudia. I will try to get a picture of the females but it will be hard. They are always inside the pots so its gonna be hard to take a picture of. And the zoom in my camera is not that good so I don't think the eggs will be seeable. But I will for sure take pics of the fries when they are spat out and put in my 10-15 gal


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

clintgv said:


> So this morning, I fed my fish and checked if the other female yellow lab is also holding. But no she wasn't. So when I got home from Rogers purchasing a 10 or 15 gal tank (forgot how big it is), I fed my fish again and noticed that the other female was not eating. At first I was worried but then she came up to me to show me that she was holding also
> 
> Yet again I missed out on recording them spawn
> 
> Clint.


dont worry, they will keep spawning non-stop from now on. You will have lots of opportunities to record in the future.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Smiladon said:


> dont worry, they will keep spawning non-stop from now on. You will have lots of opportunities to record in the future.


Hahaha hopefully I get a better camera soon to record/take pics of the fries to share with you guys


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I am with smiladon, they are gonna go crazy now u r gonna have so manny babies


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Claudia said:


> I am with smiladon, they are gonna go crazy now u r gonna have so manny babies


Hopefully I can keep up with them lol. I wasn't even trying to breed them 
I just wanted to do a 50% water change because I hadn't done a huge water change in a while hahaha. Thanks to Smiladon on selling me these labs


----------

